# Mac Nc 30 Vs Mac C3? Confused!!!



## experiment2344 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok so yesterday I went to get concealer and asked to be matched with studio fix first so I get the proper concealer (my skintone changes). The thing is I have been an NC40, NC35, and now recently an NC30. So I tell the MA I last was an NC 30 she said no sweetie you are a C 3? I'm confused because I have olive undertones but she said my skin was more golden and not brown? Someone help. The makeup made my skin look good(glowy) but I am unsure if I should buy it since I always was in the NC category :-( What is the difference between the two?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2009)

C3 is more yellow.  what makes the two different is that NCs have a bit of pink in them, so they aren't so yellow on the majority of the population.  however, there are some people, like some asian skin, that are super yellow, and when you use and NC on them, even that little bit of pink is too pink for them.


----------



## experiment2344 (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow I was just wondering this question myself, when I went to buy Studio Fix Powder and saw all the C shades.  Super confused, but this was really helpful so thanks!


----------

